# Crazy Frog !!!



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

What the hell is this thing all about??? Why in the UK do we have a history of elevating utter shash to the highest of heights then getting so absolutely sick of it that we begin to hate it. Examples:

The holiday song: We all know this one, you go abroad for 2 weeks and bring back some really dodgy song because it reminds you of the great time you had. Songs such as Wigfields, Saturday night, Wiggle Wiggle by the Outhere Brothers, The rythym of the night (can't remember the artist).

The crazy frog is the latest flash in the pan. Why do we keep doing it to ourselves???

All suggestions of how to dispose of "The Frog" are welcome.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

The Frog Must Die !


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=8830


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

ESL said:


> The Frog Must Die !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brilliant ! Cheers


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Try this









http://hatethatfrog.desktopcreatures.com/i...sp?q=crazy+frog


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

It's estimated they have made Â£15 million so far ..... I wish I'd have thought of it


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

chrisb said:


> Try this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it









farthest I got the little ble*der was 92.!!


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

ESL said:


> chrisb said:
> 
> 
> > Try this
> ...


Beats me


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I've been back again (addictive innit?







) That's the rest of the afternoon gone to pot!









Can't beat my own score though - must have been a fluke!!


----------



## Look closer Lenny! (Mar 18, 2005)

Is it me or are those frog must die sites and adverts by the same people who created that pathetic frog? It wouldn't surprise me in the least that they are cashing in on those people who despise the crazy frog. "oh, i have an idea, lets do some 'crazy' things to the crazy frog, and oooh, lets charge people Â£3 for it" Who cares, just ban it plain and simple, there's no end to their pitiful, prosaic trash.

What sickens me is that every other advert is the crazy frog, or some other lowest of low piece of ****, being sold at Â£3+, and there are people out there actually paying for it! That's what is worrying, we have a nation of idiots paying for this drivel!

As long as morons are paying for it - they will keep selling it! --- And down the s**tslope we go ---


----------

